# Kickstarter für Numenera als Pen & Paper Umsetzung



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (14. Dezember 2014)

*Kickstarter für Numenera als Pen & Paper Umsetzung*

Hey Leute,

ich bin großer Fan der Welt von Numenera, welche ja bereits als PC Spiel eine Umsetzung erhält sowie für alle nerdigen Würfelfetischisten (Tischrollenspieler...) auf englisch bereits verfügbar ist.
Worum gehts hier genau? Ich will euch auf die Startnext Kampagne aufmerksam machen, ggf. gibt es hier den ein oder anderen dem das PC Spiel eines Tages nicht ausreicht, weshalb er dann noch mit seinen Freunden am Spieltisch verrückte Abenteuer in der abgefahrenen Welt von Numenera erleben will... 

Hier die Startnextkampagen auf *Youtube*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riThsNLItDo
Hier gehts zur Kampagne auf *Startnext*: https://www.startnext.de/numeneradeutsch
Wer überhaupt *keine Ahnung* hat was ich hier schreibe, hier eine Erklärung bzgl. Numenera, auch für die PC Spieler interessant: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_ei90PqeY8
Was *Tisch-Rollenspiel* ist, Leute - das googlet ihr selbst. Ich denke ihr könnt die dann einschlägigen Ergebnisse von dem hier gemeinten dann trennen 

Grüße,

der Hobbit mit Streitaxt


----------

